# Sasae Tsurikomi Ashi vs. Deashi Harai



## Henderson (Jan 9, 2006)

Could one of our resident Judoka please explain the differences between these two throws for me?  I am very familiar with Deashi Harai, but only vaguely with Sasae Tsurikomi Ashi.

Arigato :asian: 

Frank


----------



## green meanie (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, I'm hardly the expert and my Judo is real rusty but I'll tell you what I can remember about the two. They're both foot sweeps but the are definately different. 

Sasae Tsurikomi Ashi is the 'lifting-pulling ankle block' and what I consider your basic foot sweep. You catch your opponent circling and block the foot after the weight is on it. You pull on the same side as the blocked foot and lift on the opposite side. Your opponent needs to step to keep his balance and because he cannot, over he goes.

Deashi Harai is the 'forward foot sweep' and is a lot like slipping on the ice: you step and your feet come right out from under you. To do this you try to catch your opponent while he's stepping forward and before his foot hits the ground. You pull on the same side as the sweeping foot to help guide him into it. The timing has to be there or he gets his weight on it and the sweep is gone.


----------



## Henderson (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation Denny.  That's about what I thought the differeence was between these two throws.  Not much.

This is one of the things that bugs me about judo.  To me, this is the same throw, just with two different timings.  Because it truly seems that if the foot is weightless; it's Deashi.  If it's weighted; it's Sasae.  Other than that, not much difference for me to see.

Frank


----------



## green meanie (Jan 10, 2006)

That's what started to wear on me too. Are there _really_ 8 - 10 different hip throws or is it just a hip throw with 8 - 10 variations? I guess it all depends on how you look at it.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 10, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> That's what started to wear on me too. Are there _really_ 8 - 10 different hip throws or is it just a hip throw with 8 - 10 variations? I guess it all depends on how you look at it.


 
Yeah, you can taxonomize it as you like. Often in BJJ I wonder why one thing is given a name as a new technique and another thing is just a different way of doing a main technique...it's mostly an accident of history, I'd guess. If someone really liked the move, it got its own name.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 10, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yeah, you can taxonomize it as you like. Often in BJJ I wonder why one thing is given a name as a new technique and another thing is just a different way of doing a main technique...it's mostly an accident of history, I'd guess. If someone really liked the move, it got its own name.


 
Exactly. The same thing could be said about all the sweeps. Do you really need to learn 30 different sweeps or can you learn 8 and write off the rest as variations?


----------

